# S/R Summer Projects



## Sambikeman (Feb 1, 2015)

Pulled these out to see how much work needs to be done. Summer projects,but i pulled them out in the winter ??????


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2015)

Looks like someone stole all your pedals while you were pumping up the tires.


----------



## garysvintagemuscle (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks like someone likes apple krates or they just find u. Lol awsome looking pile. Are ya looking to get rid of any?


----------



## Sambikeman (Feb 9, 2015)

No i,m ready to part with any of them,but i have been given a lot of offers.


----------

